# Another Hello from Jax Florida



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

New to beekeeping this year Feb '13. I have been lurking on here alot. Many of my questions have been answered through using Search. Found neat things like "Hogan style trap-out". Anyway, awesome resource and thank you.
-Andy-


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Andy!
Have you been to the Jacksonville beekeepers meeting yet? http://jaxbees.com/
Have you registered with the state yet?
http://www.beesource.com/forums/show...a+registration


----------



## primeonly27 (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome from Primeonly27


----------



## reidflys (Jan 14, 2011)

welcome to beesource, congrats on almost being done with the full year


----------



## Richter1978 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thank you all. I have registered and been inspected. I haven't yet made a Beekeepers meeting yet, but I hope to this winter. Speaking of Winter, I hope my colonies pull through and hit the ground running next season!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome to Beesource


----------



## PewHeretic (Apr 21, 2013)

Good to have you. I'm just over the border in Kingsland, Ga. I've only had bees for a couple years but seems like everything that can happen....HAS! Glad you joined. Hope we can help each other.

Ken


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello and welcome!

Enjoy yer B's.


----------

